# Seagull Guitars



## GuitarsCanada

Would anyone else agree with me that Segaill (Godin) put out a very nice guitar for the price? With a very wide range of guitars and price, great quality IMO and readily available even on the secondary market at outstanding prices. I picked up a Flame Maple Artist prototype about 6 years ago for dirt cheap. It is a great guitar.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

GuitarsCanada said:


> Would anyone else agree with me that Segaill (Godin) put out a very nice guitar for the price? With a very wide range of guitars and price, great quality IMO and readily available even on the secondary market at outstanding prices. I picked up a Flame Maple Artist prototype about 6 years ago for dirt cheap. It is a great guitar.


You are right. I bought one when I first picked up the guitar again in my 20s. It got me by for a few years.

That said, Peppino D'Agostino seagull sounded like ass in comparison to everyone else at the International guitar night. IMO

http://www.calgaryguitarnight.com/home.html


----------



## Gilliangirl

GuitarsCanada said:


> Would anyone else agree with me that Segaill (Godin) put out a very nice guitar for the price? With a very wide range of guitars and price, great quality IMO and readily available even on the secondary market at outstanding prices. I picked up a Flame Maple Artist prototype about 6 years ago for dirt cheap. It is a great guitar.


I agree. I bought my cedar S6 in 1992 for $399 (including OHSC) and it's been a fine little guitar (his name's Jonathan :tongue: ). It's very warm yet loud. It doesn't hold a candle to my Gibson but then it's not really fair to compare a $300.00 guitar to a near $3000.00 guitar. I've got the Seagull in Open D tuning at the moment and it really lights up in that tuning.


----------



## Ripper

I've got a Seagull S6+. I love it. It has really warmed up over the years sound wise. I go to a little celtic jam thing they hold around here and sounds better than alot of guitars there and not as good as some others, but for the money I am more than happy.


----------



## Guest

"Segaill (Godin) put out a very nice guitar for the price?"

Nope... I don't agree...

They put out the BEST guitar for the price.... 

Hell, for TWICE the price!

I've been playing Seagull, exclusively since about 1986...


----------



## ne1roc

I have to agree! Best bang for the buck! I've got an S6 about 15 years ago and I love it! I'll be buying a Seagull 12 string, once I get some spare cash. :banana:


----------



## oldcountry310

This is good stuff to know since I'm looking for a second guitar.Are the modles you guys(and gals) refering to all cedar tops? Also, Canadiania notwithstanding, how do the Seagulls compare to, say the Epiphone Hummingbird or the Blueridge BR-40.
I know the Garrison(made in Newfoundland) are a little more money but has anyone done that comparrison.


----------



## Milothicus

I've got a Norman B20 (same company/factory as seagull) and i love it. i couldn't spend more than about 600 on a guitar, and for that i got a brand new guitar with fishman pickup and case.

had it for almost 10 years, and it got stolen B+(

went back and bought the exact same guitar. i did ask them to bring out a few for me to choose from, and they varied, but i got a good one, that's for sure.

i think if you find the right one, they're phenominal.


----------



## Ripper

oldcountry310 said:


> This is good stuff to know since I'm looking for a second guitar.Are the modles you guys(and gals) refering to all cedar tops? Also, Canadiania notwithstanding, how do the Seagulls compare to, say the Epiphone Hummingbird or the Blueridge BR-40.
> I know the Garrison(made in Newfoundland) are a little more money but has anyone done that comparrison.


MIne has a spruce top. I would take a Seagull any day over the Epiphones I've played. The Garrison are a very good guitar too, you'd need to play them side by side.

I need another acoustic and it's going to be another Seagull.


----------



## oldcountry310

good to know...thanx.


----------



## CocoTone

Can't see why any Canadian, or American for that matter, would overlook Godin/Seagull to go Chinese, or Korean. Better guitar all around, and the quality surpasses Mexican Fenders, and in some cases, rivals American Fenders as well as Gibson.

CT.


----------



## Gunny

I've had an S6 for, gee almost 10 yrs now. Fantastic value for the money and made here. After reading Gilliangirl's post, think I'll try that open tuning for some fun.


----------



## david henman

CocoTone said:


> Can't see why any Canadian, or American for that matter, would overlook Godin/Seagull to go Chinese, or Korean. Better guitar all around, and the quality surpasses Mexican Fenders, and in some cases, rivals American Fenders as well as Gibson. CT.



...numero uno, CT!

i've met and interviewed robert godin a several occasions. he is a class act.

i do wish he had established one brand and built on that, but he has continued to offer incredible value for decades. 

-dh


----------



## mykey

I still remember the first time I heard of seagull was when i saw a black stained flame maple in the store. I was in love. Anyone know where I can get one?


----------



## dodgechargerfan

A colleague of mine has one. No idea what model, though. He brings it with him when he travels. So, whenever we are at the same training session, I get to play it.

It's funny to sit in an IT training course and hear some casual strumming coming from the back of the room.


----------



## Starbuck

mykey said:


> I still remember the first time I heard of seagull was when i saw a black stained flame maple in the store. I was in love. Anyone know where I can get one?


There is a really great music store in Newmarket called the Arts. They have a good selection of Seagull (and TONS of other brands) and often have some of the "higher" ends ones. Check it out!

www.theartsmusicstore.com


----------



## exhaust_49

Starbuck50 said:


> There is a really great music store in Newmarket called the Arts. They have a good selection of Seagull (and TONS of other brands) and often have some of the "higher" ends ones. Check it out!
> 
> www.theartsmusicstore.com


I know that guitar store!

That is my favourite guitar store and it is the only guitar store I will let do any work on my guitar. 

If your in the area, check The Arts out.


----------



## dhsia

I used to own a S6 Spruce but ended up selling it only to fund a LaPatrie Concert Classical. 

Godin makes great sounding guitars for its value. 

If I'm not buying an American guitar, then it'll be Canadian LONG before I look into Korean, Chinese, Indo, etc. made guitars.

The quality is next to none.


----------



## rbbambino

*godin guitars!!*

Well.. I read this whole thread and I must admit it is flag waving time.. I think Godin makes a good basic guitar, but they are priced according to their performance.. There are many Martins that are overpriced, but there are also may Martins that simply outclass any Godin and few Godins that outclass Martins.. IMHO. Dido for Taylor guitars. Now that the US greenback is at par with CDN, I think you will see many people buying American guitars (however they are probably mostly made in Asia). I personally want at Gretsch 6122-1959, which is made in Japan!!!
Guitar appreciation is totally subjective. So don't shoot me just because I prefer Martin, Taylor and Gretsch guitars!!!!
Oh... I think Larrivee guitars are great... I own one!! but just one!!!


----------



## Amberry

My Seagull Artist Studio arrived (finally) today. I do believe I am smitten. It is just absolutely gorgeous, and sounds amazing. Even after the battle with UPS and taking weeks 'in transit' and a driver who out of sheer niceness that just doesn't exist nowadays showing up at my door at 5:30pm even though he was done for the day... It was so worth it.


----------



## CobaltBlue72

I've seen and played two Seagull's in my time, and I thought they were pretty damn good.. If I had been in the market for an acoustic at the time I may have bought it.


----------



## Steeler

*I agree.*

I purchased a new S6 about 10 years ago. It has a excellent piezo pickup with built in preamp. Served me well thru many gigs and sessions.

I rarely play acoustic guitar these days, but when one is needed the Seagul gets the call.


----------



## just

imo seagull is definitely best bang for buck, great guitars well built cant complain!


----------

